# APACHE und IIS gleichzeitig? Einen "abstellen"?



## A5 Infoschlampe (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe normalerweise mit Servern relativ wenig zu tun - aber immerhin bekomme ich Sie zum laufen ;-)

Also da ich viel in php schreibe, habe ich mir mittels phpTriad den Apache Server und mySql Server zum laufen gebracht. Soweit auch alles easy und alles cool. mit "localhost" komme ich nun zum .htdocs Verzeichnis. (benutze winxp pro).

Jetzt habe ich allerdings firmenbedingt visual studio .net installiert, wodurch der internet information server mit frontpage ext. installiert wurde. und jetzt ist auch dieser gleichzeit mein lokaler server (wenn ich localhost eingeben geht ins C:\Inetpub\wwwroot verzeichnis). wunderbar zum asp programmieren, allerdings benötige ich öfters php.

An den apache server komme ich aber irgendwie nicht mehr ran 

Meine frage ist nun wie ich den apache server wieder zum laufen bekomme, das muss man doch irgendwo einstellen bzw. konfigurieren können? Ob gleichzeitig mit ISS ist mir egal, von mir aus kann man iss auch "abstellen".

Allerdings möchte ich es ungern installieren, da sonst mein .NET system nicht mehr laufen wird (denke ich)....

Habt ihr da eine lösung für mich(?) wäre echt super.

vielen Dank schon mal, 

Gruß Dan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2004)

Natürlich können IIS und Apache nicht an der selben IP am selben Port hängen. Ich würden den Apache einfach auf Port 81 legen.

Dazu musst du die httpd.conf des Apache editieren, in dem du die Direktive Port suchst und dort aus der 80 eine 81 machst. Apache neustarten und schon lauscht er an 81 und du kannst IIS und Apache parallel betreiben.


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (22. März 2004)

Vielen Dank,

soweit erscheint bei der Eingabe "http://localhost:81" auch der APACHE und bei localhost nur der ISS.

Wie kann ich die Ports aber umstellen und vertauschen Im Prinzip dass der ISS auf Port 81 läuft.

Oder andere Frage? Wie kann ich Port 81 im Win System als "Standard" markieren? Ist das möglich

Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2004)

Sorry, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich kein IIS-Experte bin. Evtl. könnte dir da ja http://www.winserver-forum.de weiterhelfen.


----------

